# Can I use a carb from a Toro 521 on a 622 blower?



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

Can I use a carb from a Toro 521 *Model #:* 38052 on a 622 model 38620 blower?

The part numbers are different? 

Carburetor No. 632107 vs *Carburetor Assembly No. 640349* 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

fixitright said:


> Can I use a carb from a Toro 521 *Model #:* 38052 on a 622 model 38620 blower?
> 
> The part numbers are different?
> 
> ...



They are not compatible. The part numbers are different because they are for completely different engines.

But first... It can't be a 640349 on a 622, though. 640349 is the carb for the medium frame 8-10 horsepower Tecumseh engines.

38620 comes back as a Power Max 826LE. While 640349 would be the right carb for an 826LE, it would not work on a 622.

Maybe you had meant 38*062* which comes back as a 622? The 622 would have had an HSK60 with a choke knob that sticks up from the carburetor cover, like this:











The carb for a HSK60-equipped 622 should be a 640081. Note how it has a tall plastic choke shaft:










Compare that to the 521's carb, the 632107:










The choke knob on a 521 faces the operator, like this:


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

Thanks. Ya I meant 38062. 

Is it best to just replace orings in this carb vs buy a new aftermarket carb? 

My blower only runs at full chock and full throttle. It appears like the o ring that float needle sits in might be clogged up. I used some carb cleaner and blew some air through it.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

I wasn't able to pull the full fitting piece out yet. 

Toro Snowthrower | 38062 | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Thanks. Ya I meant 38062.
> 
> Is it best to just replace orings in this carb vs buy a new aftermarket carb?
> 
> My blower only runs at full chock and full throttle. It appears like the o ring that float needle sits in might be clogged up. I used some carb cleaner and blew some air through it.


Unless it's terribly corroded and damaged, I find it always is best to rebuild what you have not succumb to questionable quality offshore garbage parts . . .


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have kept factory Tecumseh rebuild parts in stock in the past, but I hate fixed jet factory carbs. If a snowblower comes to me with a fixed jet carb, I usually replace it with the $15 adjustable aftermarket version (I now keep one of those in stock instead).


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

db130 said:


> I have kept factory Tecumseh rebuild parts in stock in the past, but I hate fixed jet factory carbs. If a snowblower comes to me with a fixed jet carb, I usually replace it with the $15 adjustable aftermarket version (I now keep one of those in stock instead).


I don't know much about carbs. Do I have a fixed jet one on my blower - model 38062?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Isn't this the one you're looking for that fits the 622, it's an adjustable #38062 carb ... 17.00 is a no brainer.


----------

